# switching food



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone! I've been looking at past threads and it looks like a good amount of us has at one point in time has switched our little ones food because they just won't devour it anymore. I think Bruno is now going through this. His bag of Merrick Puppy Plate is almost gone, and for the past week, he has been eating around the dry kibble and just licks the wet food (also Merrick - I mix a little wet and dry food). The only other way so far he will eat his kibble is if I smash it! I was just curious to see if anyone had to their pup on the same puppy food and never had to switch.... anyone? If so, what's the magical food you are using? I think I am going to purchase Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy food. 

On another note, after he eats, I hear and notice some one of a burp; his tummy area goes up and down. He does it once and that's it... doesn't actually through up. Does this mean he has a sensitive tummy???


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I use to switch my stars food or even put 2 bowls down with different food in each one to see if she just didn't like one..


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i ask for samples at the doggie stores of a few new foods. lola REALLY loves wellness- was on chicken flavor, for variety i am switching her tomorrow to the lamb. here's the way i find out what she likes- i get the samples and give them to her as treats. if she seems to like them as treats i give her about 10 or so kibble in her bowl for dinner- then if she eats that i give her the rest of the meal with her reg food. if she passes both of these "tests" then she will normally eat the food if i buy it. you can always return it w/ the reciept if they don't like it (thank god!) before wellness lola was on natural balance which she loved for about 9 months then wanted nothing to do with it







both of these brands are all stages food- they can have it as puppies too. for dinner i always mix in a couple of tablespoons of the merrick canned food and buy different flavors of it. keep the dry food more interesting. she loves all the merrick canned food flavors


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

It might not be that he doesn't like his food, but that he just isn't needing as much. I personally don't agree with switching there foods all the time, I think that encourages them to be fussy, and to Hold out until they get what they want.
I would just keep offering him his food as normal, you will probably find it is just a phase.

BEK


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I got lucky & Harley liked the first type of food I got for him - I only switched to the adult version when he was old enough, I stuck to the same brand. So far Dakota has also liked what I have given her - so I will do the same with her when she is old enough & switch her to the adult type - same brand.

Harley does a HUGE burp after EVERY meal! It's hysterical - I can hear him from another room!! He also does it after a large drink of water. I have never been concerned about it ... I think he's just showing his appreciation of his meals! LOL


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm not one for switching foods. I've only switched once, and it was from Wellness to Merrick. I personally think switching foods makes for picky eaters and stomach issues, jmo. I think switching flavors within the same brand is probably ok.....and will give them a variety.....but again, I personally wouldn't do that either, but thats just me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I'm not one for switching foods. I've only switched once, and it was from Wellness to Merrick. I personally think switching foods makes for picky eaters and stomach issues, jmo. I think switching flavors within the same brand is probably ok.....and will give them a variety.....but again, I personally wouldn't do that either, but thats just me.[/B]


I agree with you, I still have him on the Wellness (Chicken), but I ordered the **DUCK**, so he can have variety. Do you think I should switch him to the duck slowly or just feed like regular???


Thanks..
Andrea~


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=266686
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would probably do it gradually.....Duck is a "richer" meat.....I think thats the right word to use. I'm thinking it may cause a tummy ache, if you just gave it to him straight, kwim.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=266714
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks!!!

Andrea~


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't switch all th time, but I did have to switch Bella from Flint River Ranch to Natural Balance a while ago, she really likes the Duck and Potato. New Balance gives free samples (lots of different flavors) if you send them an e-mail and ask.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I too get samples from the supply store. I've (kinda) standarized
on the Chicken Soup for puppies, I supplement with boiled chicken
(usually in the evenings) I make each Sunday and I use the various 
"samples" in their Kongs along with a Kong treat to keep them busy 
for a while when I'm at work.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I switch Dolce's food all the time, and she's never had any problems. She's not a picky eater, so I don't have to worry about that. Right now she's eating Pet Promise, which is a new food I found at Whole Foods. I switch brands every time the bag runs out. She's had Solid Gold, Wellness, and Canidae too. She also gets baked chicken, rice, and veggies with her kibble.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am feeding kodie rabbit and potato... but its for his allergies. Kelsie is on pro plan puppy chicken. I'm not an expert on foods since kodie has always had issues...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner does best when I switch his food, Innova Senior & Ckn Soup, both canned. As soon as I go to the store for supplies, I'm gonna try the Liver Cleansing Diet Dr. Dodds recommends which is basically potatoes and white fish. With the other 3 (IG's & a YorkiePoo), I change their food all the time, doesn't seem to upset their stromach.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy will be 2 years old on Dec. 13 th and we got him at 13 weeks old. We switched him from the food his breeder had him on to Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice small bites, he had been on it until a week or so ago. One of Indy's Vets said he had a lot of crystals in his urine so she wanted to change his diet. We went with one of her suggestions for a food and are feeding him Artemis fresh mix for small breeds. He has always loved his food, but when we went and changed it we tried to mix the old food in with the new to gradually make the switch...no go







Indy loved the new Artemis so much that he picked it out and left the old food







So after several days we decided to just give him the Artemis since he was only eating that any way







He has not had any stomach troubles and his stools have been fine not loose or runny. Any way my point to this is the Vet also said they are finding that it is not a bad thing to change their food every so often like we used to think. I'm sure there are many opinions on this, of which I really don't know what I think of it yet myself







But as for Indy he is in seventh heaven with his new Artemis food, he can't get enough of it...he loves it


----------

